# Induction lights



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

The new 500 w induction lights My company has started installing are really looking good. comparable to 1000w MH . Pics to follow .


----------



## n5i5ken (Jun 5, 2011)

*induction lights*

We have been installing 400 watt model for the past year. Out of the first 20 that were installed we have had 11 failures (yes all in the same building) voltage was 120 fixture was 120 (owner was not happy at all). maybe QC was out to lunch that day or knock off from off shore and little ones that constructed fixtures were tired.


----------

